# Two Days! Two days!!, Two Days!!!!!!!!



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Two Days! 
Two days!!, 
Two Days!!!!!!!!

I just thought I would let you know. 
Jon


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

"Like"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

How many more days??


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Are worse than kids. hope we get some cool nights, A little smell of gusto on the nite air, yep 2 days.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*Evart, Michigan

Friday
Partly Cloudy 66 | 43 °F
Partly Cloudy
Saturday
Chance of a Thunderstorm 70 | 48 °F
Chance of a Thunderstorm
20% chance of precipitation
*


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait till tommorrow it will be one!!!!! LOL

Jon


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Till what? Early goose is still several weeks!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

limige said:


> Till what? Early goose is still several weeks!


Til what?!!! Priorities, priorities, Limige! Has it been that long? Next you'll be telling me that the howler call has been replaced by some acrylic contraption called the double cluck.

Geez, You can always tell when there's somebody out there with out any friends that know how to carry out an old fashion intervention. :wink:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> *Evart, Michigan*
> 
> *Friday*
> *Partly Cloudy 66 | 43 °F*
> ...


Good thing you have a hotel room ... you wouldn't make it to 9pm if you were in your tent. :gaga:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

He still has to make it back to the hotel room from the campfire though. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Seaarkshooter said:


> He still has to make it back to the hotel room from the campfire though.


Who you laughing at??? I have Melinda all set to send me play by play pics of both you & Wiggy ... this ought to be great.









I think if I do show up ... I'm gonna rent a wig and a fat man suit ... just to be incognito.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

If Al brings salmon, any number of things can happen. 

Seeing as neither one of us has any idea what virtue is, or knows what it looks like for that matter, I should hope the pictures are done digitally or whom ever has them developed may end up getting a visit from the po po. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Know you can say that I am as bad as a kid! 
ONE DAY! ONE DAY!! ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!ONE DAY!!!


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

not all of are as lucky as you i can't make it until saturday. that mean i still have 3 days to wait and a 3 1/2 hour drive to get there. almost need someone else to do my shoping so i can go to the demos.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

WLC Quote

"not all of are as lucky as you i can't make it until saturday. that mean i still have 3 days to wait and a 3 1/2 hour drive to get there. almost need someone else to do my shoping so i can go to the demos."

That sucks I wish all of us could be there all three days.


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Yipeeeee!!!!!! Its is here the plain boss the plain. Know I am showing my age. Who knows the name of the show were the phrase, "The plain boss, the plain." Came from?


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantasy Island. Leaving for Evart in about an hour, hope to get camp trailer set up before it storms...I hope, its in wisconsin about to hit Lake Michigan.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Have a good time "Trapped Dan" stay dry!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Have a good time "Trapped Dan" stay dry!


I meant Trapper..


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Woohoo!!! Here I come, Evart! Lock your doors! The trouble train will be pulling into the station soon!!! Yeehaaaaa!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

